# Ne pas afficher la photothèque sur un ipad



## Boboss29 (15 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Sur mon nouvel Ipad air, je ne souhaite pas avoir accès à mes photos Iclou (qui sont déjà accessibles via mon mac, un autre ipad, l'iphone et Apple TV).

Je dois cocher quoi pour ne plus y avoir accès sur cet appareil, tout en conservant, bien entendu, sur les autres appareils ?

Merci


----------



## MrTom (16 Décembre 2020)

HEllo,

Il te faut aller dans *Réglages* > *Photos* et décocher *Photos iCloud*.


----------



## Boboss29 (17 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> HEllo,
> 
> Il te faut aller dans *Réglages* > *Photos* et décocher *Photos iCloud*.


Merci bien


----------

